# Grunting



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the grunting sound means?

I just adopted a tumbler pigeon (adult) today. When I went to pick him out of the box he grunted quite a bit.

He seems quite scared, both wings shaking. I'm leaving him settle in for a few days before I start getting to know him.

And I say him but I really have no idea if it is a girl or a boy.

I have had a few pigeons in the past (2 homers and one 'pot pigeon') but none of them had ever grunted like that.

Is it a warning/threat/defensive or?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well you said he is scared, so it's probably being defensive. Is he in a cage or a box? Lots of pigeons don't like being handled.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, thanks

I brought him home in a box. Then picked him up to transfer to an outdoor dove cot. Solid sides/floor/roof and wire front.

Just checked on him and he's asleep on the ledge I put in. My other pigeons used to love the legde. So hopefully its a sign that he's not sooo stressed/ or that he's taking some comfort from it.

So basically if he grunts at me he's not happy with what I'm doing?

I read some posts that said females tend to grunt when picked up. Does that mean they don;t like it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've never had a pigeon grunt at me because they were happy. He doesn't know you, and probably thinks of you as a predator. It takes time to win their trust. They need time to get to know you. Just go slow with him and let him feel safe with you. You will only do that by being patient and being around a lot. Offer him treats. They love chopped unsalted peanuts. But at first, he won't know what they are. Mix some in his food so that he will eventually try them. When he does, he will love them. Then after a while, put some on his perch. Usually, after a while, they will come to you when they know you have them. Just go slow.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I asked something similar to this. One of my pigeons grunts too, does it sound like this? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JA7Nw5UjCE0

This is my hen that grunts a lot, PT members said that she is scared of me and that is their way of saying "I'm afraid" in pigeon language.

If this is not what you meant, then I'm sorry that I couldn't help you.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes! That's the sound.

He seems overall pretty worried, poor thing. Shaking when I come up to the cot.

Today I put a chair out about 6ft away and sat reading for a while. He stopped shaking after a while and even relaxed a little (lifted on leg up to nap).

Still a bit worried when moved the chair closer but settled down more easily.

I was thinking of introducing him to my doves, the male is pretty fearless around me!

The problem is I either have to take the doves (ringneck) onto the roof - which is a problem since I cannot let them fly free and I don;t have an aviary.

Or I need to bring both the pigeon and the doves inside - which means I'll have to grab him and get him out of the cage  

Dilemma.........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Yes! That's the sound.
> 
> He seems overall pretty worried, poor thing. Shaking when I come up to the cot.
> 
> ...


I don't see a reason to rush or force it, plus a new bird should not come in contact with your other birds for at least a few weeks to make sure that he is not carrying any illness that can be transmitted to your doves. checking the droppings and his eating habits. pigeons hate change and really do not like being touched, a few weeks time he will be more comfortable with his routine. grunting/growl is a normal pigeon sound, I assume it means what it sounds like.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I don't see a reason to rush or force it, plus a new bird should not come in contact with your other birds for at least a few weeks to make sure that he is not carrying any illness that can be transmitted to your doves. checking the droppings and his eating habits. pigeons hate change and really do not like being touched, a few weeks time he will be more comfortable with his routine. grunting/growl is a normal pigeon sound, I assume it means what it sounds like.


I was panicking a bit because I am not used to seeing such a frightened pigeon!
I've calmed down now  and so has he (a little)

I bought a small carrier cage and took one of my doves up so that he could see her and not be so lonely.
I hand fed the dove infront of him and the sound of her pecking the seeds made him follow suit and peck at his food bowl  First time he ate in front of me.

today I got him to eat out of my hand for the first time 

He still trembles but it fades away after he realises I didnt really do anything. And he grunted once but that's it

He's now started puffing up defensively, i suppose that means he's gained SOME confidence?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is puffing up at you, that is still a defense thing. He's trying to ward you off. I've had a lot of birds come in who are scared and defensive. Normally they will get used to you and be fine. I have only one, who is still so scared, that he growls loudly at me and flies wildly away almost all the time. He is still so unbelievably frightened, and he has been here for almost a year. But that's unusual. Just go slow with him and let him learn to trust you. If you go to fast and push him, it will make things worse.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> If you go to fast and push him, it will make things worse.


I definitely think you are right. Getting used to him these past few days, I think the slow approach is definitely his thing. And considering yesterday was the first day I put my hand in his cage, and today he ate a little out of my hand, we're making some progress.

When my mum went up he was REALLY shaking, so he's got to the point of recognizing me and treating me different (calmer) than complete strangers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a good thing to remember as said in my other post is quarantine, you want to not let your birds be near a new bird for at least a few weeks, some quarantine for allot longer. I think you can figure out why.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> a good thing to remember as said in my other post is quarantine, you want to not let your birds be near a new bird for at least a few weeks, some quarantine for allot longer. I think you can figure out why.


Yes thanks 

When I took the dove up it was just to that he could see her. No contact between them. Otherwise they are in completely separate parts of the house


----------

